# Poka Premium Delivery Date



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I know we have had a few of you asking when our next Poka Premium Delivery is due?

As you all will no doubt be aware, freight and transport worldwide are a bit of an issue right now. So far, this Poka order has taken about 5 weeks to even start to leave Poland. It did manage to leave last week so once it's through UK customs we hope it to be with us sometime this week.

It will also have onboard the new Wheel Trolley Professional product.

If you arent familiar with the Poka Range of products click the link to see the entire range we carry - https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/collections/poka-premium

Any questions, give us a holar!


----------

